# cracked head



## scout (Aug 24, 2007)

Just got the bad news from the machine shop. The head for my 89 HB has spider cracks from several of the cooling passages radiating out in several directions. So I ended up with a good crank and four piston rods from the lower end. Had already bought a new head from Clearwater Heads. 
Now, do I sell the head and buy a new long block, or buy a short block. I am not inclined to buy another used block with the overheating history of these unless I personally know the origin. Got to look at the price of each option and decide where to go from here. Amazing the direction some of the projects take somedays!
Any suggestions?


----------



## Rogue_Wulff (Nov 14, 2007)

Why not rebuild your current short block assembly. The cost may be a little higher than purchasing a short block from a rebuilder, but you would know what you had when done.
This option would be my choice, especially with a new head already.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

You're still messing with that thing!!


----------



## scout (Aug 24, 2007)

rbo1577186 said:


> You're still messing with that thing!!


yea, the shop had the block for almost five weeks before they got around to it. They got all the parts in first of the week and the cracks were not evident til he resurfaced the head. Even though they had already bored it and done the resurfacing there was no charge for anything. I was impressed with the shop. Would use them again. It is the Napa store at 5333 W Market in Greensboro.


----------



## scout (Aug 24, 2007)

Rogue_Wulff said:


> Why not rebuild your current short block assembly. The cost may be a little higher than purchasing a short block from a rebuilder, but you would know what you had when done.
> This option would be my choice, especially with a new head already.


Not sure I understand what you are suggesting. The current block is unusable due to the cracks. The only remaining parts that are of any value are the crank and the four piston rods. Everything else beneath the head is trashed due to the overheat of the previous operator. Even my best effort at rebuilding a motor should not even come close to what I can get from a reputable short block rebuilder. I just don't have the time, knowledge, or tools necessary to start from scratch and rebuild one of these at a cost that outweighs what I can get already rebuilt.
If I misunderstood your suggestion, please advise. I am looking for those who know, because I do not know.


----------



## Rogue_Wulff (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, you didn't say the block was bad, just that you had a bad head. If you have a trashed block, and don't feel you are capable of doing a quality rebuild, then bite the bullet and get a quality short block from a reputable builder. Since you apperently don't have a useable core for the short block, there will normally be an extra core charge. A long block would have an even higher core charge.
Had you mentioned the block was no good, I'd prolly just said get a short block, since you already have a head ready to go.


> The head for my 89 HB has spider cracks from several of the cooling passages radiating out in several directions....Had already bought a new head from Clearwater Heads


This had confused me, a little.....
Sorry, but without full info, I can only guess, since I sent the crystal ball in for it's annual cleaning/polishing......


----------



## scout (Aug 24, 2007)

Not only do I lack in mechanical skills, some days, I also seem to lack in writing skills. I did write head when I meant block. Now you see why I seem skeptical about rebuilding an engine!
Thanks for the short/long block suggestions. I am looking into both.


----------



## Rogue_Wulff (Nov 14, 2007)

Some days my writing skills are lacking, as well. No worries, we got it figured out in the end...
Since I'm not even intimidated by Mazda's Rotary engine, I wouldn't even have a second thought about rebuilding a Z24/KA24. 
Sometimes I forget that not everyone has the skill/tools/confidence to undertake an engine rebuild. The cost of building an engine yourself is cheaper than buying one, most times, but only if you get it right the first try. One mistake can easily make it far more costly than the purchase price of a reman shortblock assembly. Only good thing about mistakes, is if you actually learn from them.


----------

